# 90% off at Joanns on Halloween



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I was near one tonight having dinner and as we drove past it I saw some of their funkins on a rack. hmmmmm. Wonder what else is left.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool,.....in case you missed this Big Lots is also 90% off now with some decent stuff left but going fast.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Michael's also had 90% off, I got some figures for my Spooky Town and some Martha Stewart punches of mice/rats for about $1.50 and two for $1.09 one was of a bat with the word EEEK. (I'd never pay $15.00 for a punch!) 

The halloween material at JoAnn's was still at 60% off yesterday, I was hoping for better.


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

pier one is 90% off now!


----------

